# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Πουλιά και βάψιμο σπιτιού!

## Destat

Καλησπέρα  :Happy: , αύριο θα περάσουμε γυψοσανίδα στο δωμάτιό μου και την Κυριακή θα το βάψουμε.

 Τα κλουβιά με τα πουλάκια μπορώ να τα κατεβάσω στο ισόγειο του σπιτιού, αλλά μέχρι πότε?
 Η μυρωδιά της μπογιάς είναι βλαβερή για την υγεία τους? και αν είναι, πόσο καιρό να αερίζω το δωμάτιο για να τα ξαναβάλω μέσα?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εγώ που έβαψα πρόσφατα το σπίτι μου το είχα δυο μέρες ανοιχτό και όλα οκ!
Σίγουρα τα ενοχλεί η μυρωδιά!  :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Εμεις που βάψαμε πριν 1,5 χρόνο έκανε μία εβδομάδα να ξεμυρίσει παρόλο που ήταν όλα ανοιχτά....εδω δεν αντέχαμε εμεις την μυρωδια πόσο μάλλον ο Ξερξάκος...τελικά περάσαμε όλη την εβδομάδα στην πεθερά με τον κοκατίλο μας παρέα...

----------


## Destat

Α μάλιστα..δηλαδή για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο καλύτερα να τα βάλω το επόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο... 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όντως θέλει πολύ απλά ξέχασα να αναφέρω ... ότι εμένα φυσούσε κιόλας οπότε όλα έφυγαν γρήγορα! 
Χίλια συγγνώμη ...

----------

